# damaged plaster under door casings



## bcbatson (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello-
I am attempting to replace the door moulding/casing in my 1950s house. I'm guessing that this is the original moulding. When I pried off the old casing, the plaster underneath (it has lathe and plaster walls) has some cracks and pieces missing, and there are some large gaps between the door frame and wall. Is this something I should worry about fixing--and how do I fix this Or can I just take the new moulding and attach it over this broken/cracked/gaping plaster?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

My assumption is that the new casing will be stained and the same width or wider than the original moulding.

It's OK to cover the gap with the new casing.
.


----------



## bcbatson (Jul 26, 2009)

Great. Thank you!!!


----------

